# Puky ZL 16 oder Kettler Friend



## hangman (7. Februar 2010)

tja, da der der osterhase meiner tochter wohl versprochen hat ein fahrrad mitzubringen, muß ich dem guten jetzt nur noch sagen welches.
zur bisherigen auswahl stehen oben genannte modelle, wobei ich jetzt weder das eine noch das andere bevorzuge.
ich denke qualitativ und sicherheitstechnisch macht mit keinem der beiden was verkehrt, würde aber gern eure meinungen und erfahrungen dazu lesen.
auch was eventuelle alternativen betrifft...

die kleine ist 3 jahre und 6 monate alt, ziemlich genau 100 cm groß und motorisch sehr talentiert.


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Februar 2010)

keines von beiden oder hast du keinen stil ? - laut deiner eigenen hobel ja schon oder ? - dann doch eher felt base 16, scott contessa jr16 (besser finde ich ja eher das voltage jr16 - auch für mädels) oder wers richtig derbe gepimpt braucht (für mich stark augenkrebslastig) cube kid 160 in "little princess"........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hangman (7. Februar 2010)

das sind schon sehr gute vorschläge, vor allem das felt gefällt MIR sehr gut.
und genau das ist der punkt.
du kennst das doch auch, es kommen von der anderen seite dann so "argumente" wie:
"gibts da nen test darüber" (bevorzugt von SW oder noch besser öko-test, nicht zuletzt wegen den schadstoffen in den griffen)
"hm, das sind aber keine marken die mit kinderzeugs lange erfahrung haben"
"sind aber keine deutschen marken, oder?"
"womöglich ist das auch noch made in china"
"wie siehts da mit ersatzteilen und zubehör aus? für die anderen gibts da genügend und auch überall erhältlich"
"die haben ja nicht mal schutzbleche, gepäckträger und womöglich auch keinen ständer"
"bei dem vorbau kannst du ihr ja gleich mit m hammer auf die stirn hauen, und schutz ist auch keiner dran"
"wo ist das fähnchen?"
"schon klar warum die DIR gefallen!"
etc usw

und da man(n) ab nem gewissen alter jedem nicht unbedingt nötigen ärger ausm weg geht ( bzw sollte), sind das wohl (noch) keine echte alternativen... aber meine zeit wird kommen...

trotzdem danke!


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Februar 2010)

okay - das geschilderte problem fällt dann ja eher unter "partnerschaftsberatung" als unter biketipps - da bin ich mal eher vorsichtig ("versuche nur dorthin zu gehen wo gestreut ist....")


----------



## hangman (7. Februar 2010)

partnerschaftsberatung wird genau so wie psychoanalyse, drogenberatung, resozialisierung und erzieherische maßnahmen total überschätzt, ist geld bzw zeitverschwendung und hat hier tatsächlich nix verloren...

also dann bitte btt und weiterhin konstruktive beiträge...


----------



## Jimmy (8. Februar 2010)

Ich sag nur eins, ich  kann definitiv eher ein "richtiges" Kinderrad empfehlen zum Lernen des Radfahrens als diese Optik-Monster. Reicht, wenn die Kinder sowas später bekommen. Die Pukys sind meist von den Anbauteilen und der Geometrie einfach besser auf Kinder ausgelegt als Scott oder ähnliches.


----------



## Stopelhopser (8. Februar 2010)

Der Wiederverkauswert von Puky ist der Hammer. Stell das Teil mal auf einen Kindersachenmarkt. Das geht weg wie geschnitten Brot, weil einfach jeder das Produkt kennt.


----------



## Der alte Sack (8. Februar 2010)

der wiederverkaufswert ist nicht zu verachten - aber kann man ihn  prior stellen ? - die anderen bikes sind übrigens mit genausowenig wertverlust weiter veräußerbar.

das puky von den anbauteilen ergonmisch besser oder kindgerechter sein soll ist unwahr  - das war vllt. mal so, aber seit 2-3 jahren beherrscht man auch in taiwan "juniorsize" und das sogar bei den federraten der gabeln etc. , den rest sollte der fachhändler regeln können (sofern er seinen nahmen zu recht trägt)

nicht zu vergessen ist das die pukys mörderschwere steine sind - wobei das auf die anderen verdächtigen z.Teil auch zutrifft (FELT / Scott) - löbliche Ausnahme sind hier übrigens immer die Kid Bikes von Marin und tlw. die von Stevens (da gibts sogar ein touringkit als option) - aber leider erst ab 20" Laufradgrösze......


----------



## chris5000 (8. Februar 2010)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> löbliche Ausnahme sind hier übrigens immer die Kid Bikes von Marin und tlw. die von Stevens



Islabikes nicht vergessen: ca. 1,5kg leichter als die versammelte Konkurrenz, Lenker mit nur 19mm statt 22mm Durchmesser im Griffbereich+die imho einzigen Bremshebel, die von 2 bis 3-jährigen tatsächlich bedient werden können:




Gibts übrigens auch mit Schutzblechen


----------



## hangman (8. Februar 2010)

hm, seh ich das richtig, daß die islabikes nur direkt beim hersteller in uk zu beziehen sind?

@all: was den wiederverkaufswert betrifft, so ist das ein (eher) vernachlässigbarer faktor, da das radl höchstwarscheinlich (wenn noch tauglich nachdem die kleine damit "durch" ist) innerhalb des bekanntenkreises seinen abnehmer findet.
und da macht man ja freundschaftspreise...


----------



## chris5000 (8. Februar 2010)

hangman schrieb:


> hm, seh ich das richtig, daß die islabikes nur direkt beim hersteller in uk zu beziehen sind?



Das ist richtig. Die Räder werden meines Wissens nichtmal in GB über Händler verkauft.

Der Versand kostet 30 Pfund/Rad und die Erfahrung der Islabikesbesteller hier im Forum  (inkl. meiner) ist eine gleichbleibend zuverlässig schnelle Lieferzeit zwischen 2 und 4 Werktagen (sofern das gewünschte Modell am Lager ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hangman (9. Februar 2010)

eines stimmt mich etwas nachdenklich:

das cnoc 16 wird "erst" ab 4+ empfohlen, das nächst kleinere hat dann aber nur 14" laufräder...
bei puky und kettler haben die 3+ bikes bereits 16" laufräder...

wie gesagt, die kleine wird "erst" im august 4 jahre alt, soll das bike aber schon zu ostern bekommen.
nun soll es natürlich leicht genug und nicht zu groß sein, um ihr nicht gleich am anfang die motivation zu nehmen, weiterhin aber nächste saison noch gut passen...


----------



## chris5000 (9. Februar 2010)

Entscheidend ist die Schrittlänge. Für die Modelle von Islabikes findet sich die Größentabelle hier. Die dort angegebenen Mindestschrittlängen sind erfahrungsgemäß tatsächlich als jeweils absolutes Minimum zu verstehen.

Allerdings lassen sich die Sattelhöhe von CNOC 14/16 nochmal mit einem kleinen Trick um ca. 2cm reduzieren: Als ich meiner damals noch nichtmal 3-jährigen Tochter das CNOC 14 bestellt habe obwohl die Schrittlänge noch nicht ganz reichte, habe ich einen einzelnen Sattel des Rothan dazubestellt (8.- Pfund glaube ich) und mir hier im Laden eine 0815 Alu-Kerzensattelstütze in 25,4mm für EUR 5.- besorgt. So hat es dann für die ersten Monate gepasst. Und die Kombi war auch noch 250g leichter als Originalstütze und Sattel (die dann später aber natürlich trotzdem draufkamen).

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## tuubaduur (18. Februar 2010)

ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber habe ein puky 16" im keller hängen.
wenn meine tochter da nicht schon wild darauf währe würde ich den schrott verkaufen.

ich weiss nicht was man an diesem fahrrad als gut testen kann. dieses fahrrad ist nicht ansatweise das wert was man dafür bezahlen muss. ich würde mir das cube antun, aber als teamversion, ist nicht ganz pink. erfahrung haben die au, denn das radel gibt es schon min. 3 jahre. und cube weiss wie man fahrräder baut, puky definitiv nicht. die habhaben nur das familiengerechtere marketing.

gruss tuubaduur

p.s. der junior fährt ein scott voltage jr.24


----------



## hangman (19. Februar 2010)

Danke!
aber was genau stört dich am puky? ich meine, deiner tochter scheints ja zu gefallen...
was mir halt auch etwas zu denken gibt, ist der relativ hohe einstig bei dem cube und die relativ flache sitzposition...
kannst du auch was zum kettler sagen? gäbs halt wie das puky hier um die ecke beim händler...


----------



## tuubaduur (19. Februar 2010)

ich kann nur zum puky etwas sagen. die verwendeten materialien entsprechen nicht dem preis den man dafür bezahlt. da sind nur minderwertige dinge verbaut. schau dir mal die gabel an.

zum kettler kann ich nichts sagen.

das mit dem einstig bei cube ist so, tatsächlich, aber der sit nur beim absteigen wichtig. achte darauf das dein kind mit den füssen auf den boden kommt. wie die pedale getreten werden kommt erst später.

meiner tochter gefällt das puky, weil es an der decke hängt.

gruss tuubaduur


----------



## Cheetah (19. Februar 2010)

hangman schrieb:


> Danke!
> aber was genau stört dich am puky? ich meine, deiner tochter scheints ja zu gefallen...
> was mir halt auch etwas zu denken gibt, ist der relativ hohe einstig bei dem cube und die relativ flache sitzposition...
> kannst du auch was zum kettler sagen? gäbs halt wie das puky hier um die ecke beim händler...


Wir haben noch ein Kettler Dumbo 16(das Dumbo ist der Vor-Vorgänger des Friend) im Fuhrpark. Das Dumbo ist ein gutes Alltagsrad, aber es ist kein Sportrad. Willst du was bestimmtes Wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hangman (20. Februar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wir haben noch ein Kettler Dumbo 16(das Dumbo ist der Vor-Vorgänger des Friend) im Fuhrpark. Das Dumbo ist ein gutes Alltagsrad, aber es ist kein Sportrad. Willst du was bestimmtes Wissen?



nee, nur ganz allgemein... obs irgendwelche herausragenden positiven oder negativen eigenheiten hat...

wir waren jetzt gestern unterwegs zum "probefahren" mit der kleinen:

im puky laden: 

erst mal aufs zl16 gesetzt, kam sie mit den füßen nicht auf den boden und fühlte sich dadurch sehr unsicher. wollte dann auch gleich wieder runter und lief schnurstraks zu nem 12" mit stützrädern.
mit dem kleinen ist sie dann auch gleich "losgebrettert" und wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören.
der verkäufer war nicht bereit, probeweise stützräder ans 16" zu montieren, also weiter zum 

kettler laden:

dort hab ich das "friends 16" mit stützrädern vor sie hingestellt, und auch da ist sie gleich damit los.
die 16" sind momentan noch etwas zu groß, aber das 12" wird in zwei bis drei monaten zu klein sein.
also werd ich ein 16" mit stützrädern kaufen (müssen). es wird dadurch zwar wieder ein bißchen was von dem was sie mit dem laufrad gewonnen hat (gleichgewichtssinn) kaputt gemacht, aber ohne ist sie (momentan noch) zu unsicher...

wenn nix gegen das kettler spricht, wirds das wohl werden...


----------



## chris5000 (20. Februar 2010)

Stützräder="Wie schafft man es, dass Kinder von Tag zu Tag weniger Balancegefühl bekommen und immer besser lernen, wie man NICHT Fahrrad fährt, statt Fahrrad fahren zu lernen, worum es ja eigentlich geht"  

Wie wäre es mit irgendeinem 12Zöller für 25.- EUR vom Flohmarkt OHNE Stützräder, bis in ein paar Monaten ein 16 Zöller passt. Oder eins von Bekannten aus dem Keller?

Oder vielleicht gibts ja doch einen 16Zoll Rad mit niedrigerer Sattelhöhe?

Oder vielleicht doch erstmal das CNOC 14? Du würdest es später sicher wieder für einen guten Preis los werden. Ich wette, ein aktuelles Islabike steht hier nicht lange im Bikemarkt. Apropos: Hast Du mal die Schrittlänge Deiner Tochter gemessen? 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich eher mit dem Radkauf warten, als eins mit Stützrädern anzuschaffen, wenn es auf Teufel komm raus keines in passender Größe geben sollte - was ich aber bezweifle.


----------



## Cheetah (20. Februar 2010)

Unsere Große durfte noch mit Stützrädern draußen fahren, nach mehreren Stunts und einem bösen Unfall wurde dann den Stützrädern die Betriebserlaubnis entzogen. Was wir nicht bedachten und dann bei unserer Kleinen merkten: Über das Laufrad erlangte sie ihr Balancegefühl, nur treten konnte sie noch nicht . Also fuhr Sie dann mit Stützrädern auf dem 14" in der Wohnung . Kurz vor ihrem dritten Geburtstag konnte sie dann ohne Stützräder fahren. 

Das 14" "Prinzessinenrad" ist für mich das beste Lernrad für Kinder, günstig, tiefer Einstieg, vollgekapselter Antrieb, relativ leicht mit 7,8 kg und *zwei Bremshebel mit Freilauf*.






Dann das 16" Dumbo




Der 20" Nachfolger "Der gelbe Blitz", ihr erstes Sportrad


----------



## hangman (20. Februar 2010)

die nachteile der stützräder sind mir schon klar, hab ich oben ja schon angemerkt.
ich habs mir halt so gedacht:
ich laß die dinger erst mal dran, setze sie aber ZEITNAH so hoch, daß sie "normal" fahren muß, und lediglich das bruhigende gefühl hat, sie zu haben.
so wie ich die kleine kenne, wird sie dinger eh nicht lange brauchen bzw wollen.
aber sie ist halt ein extremer dickkopf, und wenn sie erst eins MIT stützrädern will, dann wird man daran nur schwerlich was ändern... hier ist psychologie gefragt!

das mit dem billigen kleinen zum anfang ist womöglich eine alternative...

es war halt ürsprünglich so gedacht, daß der osterhase ein tolles geschenk bringt...

schrittlänge grad gemessen: 41cm


----------



## chris5000 (20. Februar 2010)

hangman schrieb:


> schrittlänge grad gemessen: 41cm



Wenn das die Schrittlänge ohne Schuhe ist, dann bleibe ich bei meinem Tip CNOC 16 (+ Rothan-Sattel + Alu-Kerze in 25.4mm für die ersten Monate, da Islabikes 42cm für das 16" als Mindestschrittlänge angibt)

...

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Radfahren lernen, wie auch immer Ihr Euch entscheidet.


----------



## Kaprado (21. Februar 2010)

Mein Sohn ist im gleichen Alter und hat ebenfalls so um die 100cm. Bis jetzt ist er mit einem 12" Scott Voltage unterwegs. Gestern war ich beim Stadler und wollte mal schauen, wie er auf 16" klar kommt, denn auf dem 12er strampelt er wie ein verrückter, aber durch die Übersetzung kommt er nicht wirklich vorwärts.

Natürlich hat er sich zuerst für ein Puky im Käpt'n Sharky Style entschieden, darauf ging es erstmal ziemlich wackelig los, dann hab ich ihn auf ein Scott Voltage gesetzt und es fuhr viel besser. Es machte ihm deutlich mehr Spass. Auch vom Design her gefällt es ihm  natürlich viel besser als das Puky.


----------



## hangman (22. Februar 2010)

ja, das scott voltage 16 gefällt mir auch gut. ich muß mal rausfinden inwieweit sich bei ihr der "hohe" einstieg auswirkt... was im moment eigentlich die einzig übrigen punkte sind, die noch als positiv für das puky und kettler sprechen...


----------



## Kaprado (22. Februar 2010)

Beim Aufstieg muss ich natürlich noch ein wenig helfen. Auch das losfahren ist noch ein wenig schwierig, da halt ich ihn ein wenig am Schlawittchen fest, sobald er aber kurbelt geht's nach vorne.


----------



## chris5000 (22. Februar 2010)

hangman schrieb:


> ja, das scott voltage 16 gefällt mir auch gut.



Scott Voltage 16: 11,3 kg
Kettler Friend 16: 10 kg
Puky ZL 16: 9,5 kg
Islabikes CNOC 16: 7,7 kg
Kokua LikeToBike 16: 7,5 kg

Quelle: google

Also das mit dem Scott würde ich mir daher nochmal überlegen. Muss mit Blei ausgegossen sein


----------



## Kaprado (22. Februar 2010)

Ich würd's nicht an den Kilos festmachen. Der Junge ist drei Jahre alt, er fährt damit keine Rennen oder Marathons. 

Im Vergleich zum Puky, hatte er sichtlich mehr Spaß auf dem Scott, scheint ihm vom Handling besser zu liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (22. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich würd's nicht an den Kilos festmachen. Der Junge ist drei Jahre alt, er fährt damit keine Rennen oder Marathons.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Puky, hatte er sichtlich mehr Spaß auf dem Scott, scheint ihm vom Handling besser zu liegen.



Klar hat das Scott ein besseres Handling als das Puky. Ein BMC Trailfox hat ja analog dazu auch ein besseres Handling als ein HERCULES City X-DD 

Und natürlich sollte man es nicht unbedingt an einem Kilo festmachen. Aber an fast Vieren davon evtl. schon. Gerade dann, wenn der Fahrer nicht 80kg sondern 18kg wiegt...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## horstj (23. Februar 2010)

Holla,
habs an anderer Stelle auch schon geschrieben: die Pukys der letzten Jahre sind recht gut sowohl was Teile wie Gewicht wie Geometrie angeht uns sollte m.E. Vorurteilsfrei gesehen werden. Das gilt für die 16 aber auch 20" Modelle. Ohne Bleche, Ständer, Träger, Puffergriffe etc. sozusagen austattungsbereinigt ist das Gewicht nahezu wie bei vermeintlichen Leichtmodellen. Einstieg, (Brems)griffe usw. alles an Kinderdimensionen angepasst und entschärft.

Bergamont hat bspw. das 20" Modell nochmals Teil für Teil aufs Gewicht optimiert und ist nicht viel leichter raus gekommen (zumindets nicht ohne deutlich höheren Preis).

Stützräder würde ich auch weglassen, eher ein passendes Fahrrad gebraucht kaufen. Aber es gibt sicher keinen Grund diese zu verteufeln.

Gut und günstig Gewicht reduzieren kann man bei den Modellen oft an Sattel/Stütze und Lenker/Vorbau, die oft Vollstahl sind.

Das Scott flog bei uns übrigens raus weil:

irre schwere Stollenreifen
tatsächlich fast 12kg schwer (bei 16 Zoll!!!!!!!)
Sitzhaltung mit Sattel und Lenker kaum anpassbar
wenig Überstandshöhe
zweifelhafte Qualität von Bremse vorne und Kurbel/Lager


----------



## Cheetah (23. Februar 2010)

Gehen wir doch mal anders an die Sache ran, das Rad sollte:
* Schutzbleche haben
* Einen Gepäckträger haben
* Freilauf und zwei Bremsen haben
* nicht zu schwer sein, ich sag mal, alles über 10kg raus
* einen tiefen Einsteig haben
* gutes Handling haben
* cool aussehen
* bezahlbar sein, aber lassen wir den Preis erstmal raus 

*Wer hat ne Lösung?*


----------



## hangman (23. Februar 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Scott Voltage 16: 11,3 kg
> Kettler Friend 16: 10 kg
> Puky ZL 16: 9,5 kg
> Islabikes CNOC 16: 7,7 kg
> ...



die soll sich gefälligst nicht so anstellen! meine böcke wiegen auch alle (bis aufs cowan) über 20kg...

nein, hast schon recht!
mannmannmann, das wird schwerer als ich dachte...


----------



## chris5000 (24. Februar 2010)

@Cheetah:

Ich sehe das bei 16" so:



Cheetah schrieb:


> Gehen wir doch mal anders an die Sache ran, das Rad sollte:
> * Schutzbleche haben


Ja. Ich denke ab 16" sind die sinnvoll. Nur Räder kleiner als 16" werden kaum so schnell gefahren, dass es bei feuchter Straße wirklich spritzt.



Cheetah schrieb:


> * Einen Gepäckträger haben


Halte ich an 16" im Regelfall für überflüssig. Jeder weiß doch, dass mann auf den Standarddingern kaum vernünftig irgendwas sicher transportieren kann. Oder gibt es so kleine Gepäcktaschen?



Cheetah schrieb:


> * Freilauf und zwei Bremsen haben


Das würde ich erweitern zu Freilauf, zwei Bremsen und keinen Rücktritt, dafür aber leichtgängige  Bremshebel, die tatsächlich erreichbar sind: Rücktritt erschwert nur das Anfahren (Pedale nicht frei in Startposition zu bringen) und verlängert den Anhalteweg bei Gefahrenbremsungen, da die Pedale zusätzlich zur Reaktionszeit erst noch in die richtige Position getreten werden müssen. Außerdem schwer und schlecht dosierbar. 



Cheetah schrieb:


> * nicht zu schwer sein, ich sag mal, alles über 10kg raus


Nicht zu schwer auf jeden Fall. Aber eine feste Grenze würde ich nicht als Kriterium nehmen, sondern schauen, was der Markt halt gerade so hergibt.


Cheetah schrieb:


> * einen tiefen Einsteig haben



Klar. Der Einstieg muss zumindest am ersten Rad ausreichend tief sein, damit das Kind raufkommt ohne dass es dabei umzukippen droht. Hat aber auch viel mit dem Alter zu tun: Zwei oder Dreijährige brauchen sicher einen ausreichend tiefen Einstieg. Bei 4 oder 5-jährigen am zweiten Rad sollte aber eigentlich Aufsteigen mit einem Bein von hinten über den Sattel geschwungen auch drin sein, würde ich vermuten. 


Cheetah schrieb:


> * gutes Handling haben



Das ist natürlich das Wichtigste, ergibt sich ja schon zum Teil aus den anderen Parametern.


Cheetah schrieb:


> * cool aussehen



Ja. Dem Kind sollte es gefallen. Ich neige allerdings dazu, solange wie möglich mit meiner Tochter keinen Radladen vor dem Fahrradkauf zu betreten, um Unbill durch Puppenkörbchen bestückte, mit Glitzerfransen an den Lenkerenden versehene Lilifee-Bleiklumpen zu entgehen. Ich hoffe, das bis 20" inklusive durchhalten zu können 


Cheetah schrieb:


> * bezahlbar sein



Bezahlbar muss ein Rad natürlich immer sein. Sonst könnte man es ja nicht kaufen  Aber grundsätzlich wundere ich mich da schon immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, dass Eltern regelmäßig noch bereit sind EUR 800.- und mehr für den Kinderwagen auszugeben (Stichwörter: Bugaboo und Stokke), dann bei den Fahrrädern aber plötzlich am liebsten nicht mehr über EUR 200.- gehen wollen. Hey. man kann die Dinger auch anschließend wieder für gutes Geld verkaufen und wenn dass Diebstahlrisiko ab einer bestimmten Summe zu riskant erscheint: Eine Versicherung für ein 300.- oder 400.- EUR Rad kostet auch nicht die Welt...

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Cheetah (24. Februar 2010)

Das Fehlen der Schutzbleche, war für uns der Hauptgrund vom 14" zum 16" zu wechseln. Soll das Kind möglichst oft mit dem Rad zum Kindergarten fahren, sind Schutzbleche Pflicht. Der Gepäckträger würde oft genutzt und als Zweitsitz missbraucht. Einen Ständer hab ich noch vergessen, unser Kindergarten hat nicht genügend Fahrradparker(welcher Kindergarten hat ausreichend Fahrradparker?). Also bei einen Alltagrad, gehören Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger und Ständer dazu.
Ein Flaschenhalter ist auch nett, obwohl ich immer brav als Wasserträger diente, äußerten meine beiden letzte Woche diesen Wunsch. 

Merkmale für ein 16"
* Kein Rücktritt und zwei Bremsen 
* tiefer Einsteig 
* cooles Aussehen
* gutes Handling 

Extra Merkmale fürs Alltagsrad:
* Schutzbleche 
* Gepäckträger 
* Fahrradständer

Als Kür:
* Ein Flaschenhalter
* nicht zu schwer


----------



## chris5000 (24. Februar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> * Fahrradständer



Da m.E auch Kinderräder stets besser an- als nur abgeschlossen sind, halte ich Ständer nun wirklich für überflüssig. Da würde ich eher empfehlen, die nächste freie Laterne an der Straße zu nutzen, als das Rad lediglich abgeschlossen vor den Kindergarten zu stellen.

Und wenn nichts geschlossen werden soll, kann ein Rad auch liegen. Dann kann es auch nicht umfallen 

Ansonsten d'accord (bis auf den m.E. nicht wirklich nötigen Gepäckträger)


----------



## horstj (24. Februar 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> @Cheetah:
> 1 Ja. Ich denke ab 16" sind die sinnvoll. Nur Räder kleiner als 16" werden kaum so schnell gefahren, dass es bei feuchter Straße wirklich spritzt.
> 2 Halte ich an 16" im Regelfall für überflüssig. Jeder weiß doch, dass mann auf den Standarddingern kaum vernünftig irgendwas sicher transportieren kann. Oder gibt es so kleine Gepäcktaschen?
> 3  Bei 4 oder 5-jährigen am zweiten Rad sollte aber eigentlich Aufsteigen mit einem Bein von hinten über den Sattel geschwungen auch drin sein, würde ich vermuten.



@chris500000

nur vermutete Ansichten oder wie viele Kinder hast du mit Fahrrädern? Widerspricht fast durchweg unseren Erfahrungen:
1 Bleche und Kettenschutz beim Alltagsrad unbedingt, zumindest bei unseren Wegen.
2 gepäckträger ist bei uns immer bepackt und hat einen beträchtlichen Spielwert, ab 18" passen auch kleine Satteltaschen
3 rüberschwingen habe ich in dem Alter noch nicht gesehen (mags aber geben). die klettern durch die Mitte. Tiefeinsteiger finde ich vor allem auch bei Stürzen vorteilhaft, dann ist das untere Bein seltener eingeklemmt.
4 Ständer unbedingt. Zum einen machts den Kindern Freude ihr Rad hinzustellen, zum anderen wirds sonst nur ständig hingeworfen und unnötig ramponiert.

5 Gewicht. Ein Dauerthema und ein 16" mit >10 Kilo ist deftig.

das ist aber die Sicht auf ein Rad im täglichen Alltagseinsatz, kein MTB


----------



## chris5000 (24. Februar 2010)

horstj schrieb:


> @chris500000
> nur vermutete Ansichten oder wie viele Kinder hast du mit Fahrrädern?


Teils, teils: Ein Kind mit einem Fahrrad (bald 4 Jahre):

Schutzbleche habe ich am 14" nicht vermisst mangels hoher Geschwindigkeiten, bin mir aber sicher, dass sie am 16" Sinn machen werden.

Kettenschutz verstehe ich wieder garnicht: Die Räder haben doch allesamt nur ein Kettenblatt auf dem die Kette läuft und somit drohen von den Zähnen kaum aufgeschlitze Unterschenkel.

Gepäckträger: Spielwert will ich natürlich nicht absprechen. 

Rüberschwingen: Zugegebenermaßen eine Vermutung (was ich auch so gesagt hatte). Weniger gefährliche Stürze, je tiefer der Einstieg ist, wäre natürlich ein Punkt, den ich noch nicht bedacht hatte.

Ständer und Hinschmeißen: Das ist in gewisser Weise sowas wie ein Henne-Ei-Problem. Wenn am Rad allerhand verbiege- und klappergefährdeter Kram wie Plastikkettenschutz, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Ständer, Dynamos etc. montiert sind, dann macht der Ständer vielleicht Sinn, weil dann ja auch soviel kaputtgehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (24. Februar 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Da m.E auch Kinderräder stets besser an- als nur abgeschlossen sind, halte ich Ständer nun wirklich für überflüssig. Da würde ich eher empfehlen, die nächste freie Laterne an der Straße zu nutzen, als das Rad lediglich abgeschlossen vor den Kindergarten zu stellen.
> 
> Und wenn nichts geschlossen werden soll, kann ein Rad auch liegen. Dann kann es auch nicht umfallen
> 
> Ansonsten d'accord (bis auf den m.E. nicht wirklich nötigen Gepäckträger)


Glücklicherweise fahren bei guten Wetter, viele Kinder mit den Rad zum KG, so viele Laternen haben wir hier nur zum Sankt Martin um alle Räder anzuschließen. Genügend Fahrradparker waren die Lösung, aber die Kassen ja bekanntlich sind leer.

Womit fährt denn deine kleine zum KG?


----------



## chris5000 (24. Februar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Womit fährt denn deine kleine zum KG?



CNOC 14 - siehe auch hier im Album (ist nicht das aktuelle 14", noch mit Gewindegabel)

In Kürze dann sicher mit CNOC 16. Kurz schien mir das neue KOKUA LikeToBike auch verlockend. Aber wozu 100 Euro mehr ausgeben - und der Lenkwinkel erscheint auf den Fotos auch etwas strange.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## stubenhocker (25. Februar 2010)

Unser Sohn wird im Juni 4 und bekommt zu Ostern ein Kelly Marc 6 (ohne Stützen):










Er fuhr im vergangenen Jahr mit einem 12" (natürlich von Anfang an ohne Stützräder) und passt nun perfekt aufs 16er. 
Die Marke Kelly sagt mir zwar nicht so viel, aber unserem Sohn passt das Rad sehr gut, ihm gefällts, ich bekomme es günstiger und für die 1-2 Jahre kann man bei einem Markenrad nicht so viel falsch machen.
Alex


----------



## Kaprado (25. Februar 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> (natürlich von Anfang an ohne Stützräder)
> 
> Alex




Ich find diese Prahlerei von Eltern immer so richtig schlimm... "unser Kind kann das schon soooo gut" "unser Kind konnte mit 11 Monaten schon voll gut laufen" :kotz:

Wen interessiert das? Wenn er mit 4 seine erste Symphonie schreibt und mit 5 Beethoven auf dem Klavier interpretiert kann man sich damit ja schon mal rühmen. Aber ein 3 jähriger ohne Stützräder ist nun echt nichts besonderes. Meiner fuhr übrigens schon mit 2 Lenzen ohne. 

Sorry, nervt mich einfach nur.

Aber das Kellys gefällt mir bis auf die Farbe sehr gut, ich werd das gleich mal googlen, mal sehen ob es dazu Erfahrungsberichte gibt. Was soll es kosten?


----------



## chris5000 (26. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich find diese Prahlerei von Eltern immer so richtig schlimm[...]
> Wen interessiert das? [...] Meiner fuhr übrigens schon mit 2 Lenzen ohne.


----------



## stubenhocker (1. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich find diese Prahlerei von Eltern immer so richtig schlimm...


 
Den Hinweis, Kindern das Fahrradfahren ohne Stützräder beizubringen finde ich sehr angebracht, erspart es doch das erneute Fahrenlernen, wenn die Stützräder dann abmontiert sind.

Achtung, JETZT kommt mal Prahlerei: unsere Kinder konnten dank Laufrad-Erfahrung nach den ersten ca. 300m ohne Stützräder Fahrradfahren. 

Nun zufrieden?



Kaprado schrieb:


> Wenn er mit 4 seine erste Symphonie schreibt


 
Meintest Du Sinfonie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (1. März 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Meintest Du Sinfonie?



"Symphonie" ist meines Wissens ebenso korrekt


----------



## stubenhocker (1. März 2010)

Ja, sorry, hatte ich dann auch bemerkt.


----------



## hangman (8. März 2010)

Also, es ist entschieden:






Danke an alle!!!


----------



## tuubaduur (8. März 2010)

jetzt musst du nur noch die stützräder weg bauen. saugefährlich die dinger, vor allem wenn  mal ein randstein kommt oder eine kurve etwas schneller gefahren wird. 

mein kleiner ist mit stützrädern schlimmer gestürtzt als ohne. vor allem hatte er ohne die chance etwas auszzugleichen. mit den stützrädern kippt das rad, wenn es kippt, schneller.

viel spass mit dem scott


----------



## Pan Tau (27. März 2010)

Komisch, in letzter Zeit treibe ich mich ziemlich oft in diesem Unterforum rum - wird doch nicht daran liegen, dass ich drei Kinder habe?! 

Also, basierend auf der Erfahrung mit besagten drei Kindern (2/4/7) kann ich folgendes berichten. Einstieg via LIKEaBIKE (http://www.likeabike.de/) bei allen Kindern erfolgreich. Umstieg auf 16" PUKY "Spielfahrrad" (http://www.puky.de/homepage/produkte/spielfahrraeder/4203.htm) - ja, so nennen die das - bei zwei Kindern erfolgreich. Umstieg auf 20" PUKY Skyride (http://www.puky.de/homepage/produkte/fahrraeder/4455.htm) bei einem Kind erfolgreich. [Anmerkung: Die Aufkleber vom PUKY Skyride wurden kürzlich auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch meiner Tochter enfernt - sieht ihr zu mädchenhaft aus... ]

Das beste ist aber, dass ich meine Tochter so ganz nebenbei mit einem 16" Felt BASE (http://www.feltbmx.com/International/DIRT-STREET/DIRT-STREET-SERIES/BASE-16.aspx) angefüttert habe. Dazu noch das gelegentliche, gemeinsame Ansehen von ROAM und alles geht seinen Gang  Zu Ostern bekommt sie jetzt dann auch ihr erstes 20" MTB!





hangman schrieb:


> tja, da der der osterhase meiner tochter wohl versprochen hat ein fahrrad mitzubringen, muß ich dem guten jetzt nur noch sagen welches.
> zur bisherigen auswahl stehen oben genannte modelle, wobei ich jetzt weder das eine noch das andere bevorzuge.
> ich denke qualitativ und sicherheitstechnisch macht mit keinem der beiden was verkehrt, würde aber gern eure meinungen und erfahrungen dazu lesen.
> auch was eventuelle alternativen betrifft...
> ...


----------



## Eklk (11. April 2010)

Wieviel wiegt das RaD ?


hangman schrieb:


> Also, es ist entschieden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaprado (11. April 2010)

Wo hast du es bekommen?


----------

